# CCleaner running slow?



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi, Ive been using CCleaner for years with no issues. Probably around the end of last week, my CCleaner would analyze until about 21% then just take a really long time there, finding smaller files, it was working, it wasn't frozen. Then i would cancel the analysis and it would run until 21% and just take really long. It used to only need a few seconds to analyze and clean. I upgraded to the newest version and i still have this issue. Thanks in advance for any help and support.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Have you tried a reinstallation?


----------



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes i did, and the issue still exists. My PC is clean of any viruses or infections so that cant be the issue.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It could be that it is conflicting with security software, turn them off and then try it


----------



## lance49726 (Mar 18, 2011)

Had the same problem try reinstall with your anitvirus off, worked for me.


----------

